

Freeman Dyson recalls his time at the Operational Research Section of the R.A.F. - Rod
http://www.technologyreview.com/read_article.aspx?id=17724

======
Rod
Part 2 of this article can be found at:

<http://www.technologyreview.com/InfoTech/17847>

